# Urlaub in Ausbildung: 6 Tage angerechnet bei 5-Tage-Woche?!



## calvinbenedict (16. Dezember 2007)

Moin!

Ich habe einen Freund mit einem Problem. Meine Frage kann leicht OT sein, aber als Mediengestalter kann ich ihm (Auszubildender im Personennahverkehr, aka Busfahrer) keinen qualifizierten Ratschlag geben:

Er hat seine Ausbildung im September begonnen, die Probezeit ist nun vorbei. Seine Fahrausbildung hat noch nicht begonnen, das heoßt er arbeitet von Montag bis Freitag im Büro, und hat Samstags und Sonntags frei. 

Über Weihnachten und Neujahr wollte er nun die 10 Tage Jahresurlaub nehmen, die ihm laut Ausbildungsvertrag zustünden - davon wurden ihm aber nur 8 gegeben. Begründung: Er hätte ja eine 6-Tagewoche, und darum müsse er sich auch Samstags Urlaub nehmen. Den Samstag hätte er nur frei, weil da ja das Büro sowieso zu sei. Und im Tarifvertrag stünde das so drin.

Das kommt mir nun alles sehr spanisch vor. Ich kenne den Inhalt dieses Tarifvertrages nicht, aber andere Busfahrer aus anderen Betrieben, mit denen er gesprochen hat, sollen davon noch nie gehört haben, und ich glaube nicht dass es rechtens ist jemandem Urlaub abzuziehen für einen Tag, an dem er eigentlich überhaupt nicht arbeitet. Ich habe ihm den Tipp gegeben, sich mal an IHK oder Ver.di zu richten und zu fragen, ob das seine Richtigkeit hat, aber ich bin jetzt selbst neugierig. Klingt das nur nach Abzocke, oder ist das tatsächlich eine vertretbare Praxis?!

Gruß, Ben


----------



## Sinac (17. Dezember 2007)

Das kommt auf den Arbeitsvertrag und den Tarifvertrag an, lässt sich also nicht so pauschal sagen. Wenn in seinem Arbeitsvertrag steht er hat eine sechttage Woche muss er auch 6 Tage Urlaub nehmen für eine Woche


----------



## calvinbenedict (17. Dezember 2007)

Das mag ja sein, aber mir kommt das so vor als ob ich jetzt im Laden fünf Bonbons kaufe, und wenn ich sie zurückgeben will, verlangt der Händler sechs Bonbons von mir, bevor er mir mein Geld wieder gibt, weil die Dinger grade im Angebot sind.

Dass man entsprechende Rechtstexte so interpretieren kann ist ja schön und gut, aber wie kann ich denn jemand Urlaub berechnen an einem Tag an dem er überhaupt nie arbeitet? Wenn man wirklich ernsthaft so argumentiert, müsste man ihm ja an *jedem* freien Samstag einen Urlaubstag abziehen.


----------



## Sinac (17. Dezember 2007)

Das stimmt schon. Von Ding her könnte er natürlich schon von Mo. - Fr. Urlaub einreichen und dann dürften die ihm den Samstag auch nicht abziehen. Allerdings hätte er dann ja einen Tag eine "Lücke" in seinem Urlaub, was manchmal nicht gerne gesehen wird. Lass es mich mal so ausdrücken: Als Azubi würde ich nicht auf diesen einen Tag bestehen wenn mein Chef schon sagt ist so. Vernünftig drüber reden ok, aber wegen sowas würde ich an seiner Stelle nicht groß aufmucken, er sitzt in jedem Fall am kützeren Hebel. Er kann ja dreißt probieren 2 Urlaubsanträge einzureiche (jeweils von Mo-Fr.) wenn es ihm das Wert ist.


----------



## calvinbenedict (17. Dezember 2007)

Nun, danke für die Antworten, das hat meine Neugier ein wenig befriedigt. . Ärgerlich für ihn ist das halt in so fern als dass es sich im Jahr auf eine ganze Woche summiert, die er dann effektiv nicht nutzen kann. Aber da ihm der Job Spaß macht scheint es ihn selbst nicht sonderlich zu stören ... offenbar wäre das nur in meiner Branche ungeheuerlich ?


----------



## Sinac (18. Dezember 2007)

Das kommt im allgemeine eher auf den Betrieb an, als auf die Branche.


----------

